# binäre Datei einlesen und schreiben?



## drinkingJava (28. Nov 2008)

Hallo Mitglieder!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte eine Datei (zb. gif - Datei) in ein JavaProgramm einlesen: 


```
File imageGarbageGif = new File("D:/garbage.gif");
    try {
            byte[] content2 = IOUtils.toByteArray(new FileReader(imageGarbageGif));

        ...
```

diesen byte[] möchte ich aber später wieder in eine datei schreiben. 


```
File file2 = new File("D:/garbagetest.gif");
FileOutputStream out2 = new FileOutputStream(file2);
IOUtils.write(content2, out2);
```

Und erwarte dass die Datei dieselbe geblieben ist, sprich dass ich mir die gif-Datei ansehen kann. Aber es klappt nicht.

Gehen bei der Umwandlung Daten verloren??
Ich brauche Hilfe!
DAnke!!


----------



## @x.l (28. Nov 2008)

Du musst zum Einlesen den FileInputStream nehmen. FileReader ist zum Einlesen von Text-Dateien.


----------



## drinkingJava (28. Nov 2008)

ahhh. Ich probier das gleich mal aus!


----------



## drinkingJava (28. Nov 2008)

Super, daran lags!
Danke dir!!


----------

